# Win2003SBS need more than 10 connections to a share



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Windows 2003 SBS

have a share on this server
have approximately 20 computers in office which require access to this shared folder on server
can't seem to get more than 10 connections to a share on this server at any given time
Is there anyway to increase this number ?
apparently, the admin purchased licenses but, first off , not even sure what licenses were purchased or where i would go look 
for this information.

Anyone ?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

10 is the limit that comes with SBS so yes you will need to find those additional CAL's in order to connect. What is the mix of people to computers?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

about 20 in the office, but all computers need access to the ONE shared folder
what sort of CALs would be needed to increase this limiation ?
its not a terminal server, just a simple file sharing server
windows nt / and me has more capabilities then SBS server
LOL


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If the File server is part of the domain, then you will need to purchase the additional CALs from Microsoft.


----------

